# Sheep Dog Trials back on iPlay



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

A new series:

BBC iPlayer - Farpaisean Chon-Chaorach: Series 3: Episode 5

Enjoy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good love watching these always glued to one man and his dog. It's great to see the bond between the dogs and handlers


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry if it's been posted before, but this is amazing! Extreme shepherding!

YouTube - Extreme Sheep LED Art


----------

